# FileNotFoundException vom Browser



## l.locke (20. Feb 2004)

Hi,
mein Browser gibt mir eine FileNotFoundException über die Java-Konsole obwohl ich der Datei lese Rechte gegeben habe. Mit dem Appletviewer geht das aber alles ohne Probleme. Die Datei ist vorhanden und im richtigen Verzeichnis! Wie gesagt der Appletviewer machts ja! Nur der Browser kann die Datei (aus der gelesen werden soll) nicht finden!
 Was wahrscheinlich noch wichtig ist das ich die HTML-Seite aus einem signiertem Jar-Paket starte in der die Datei nicht ist! Kann mir da bitte einer helfen? Naja der Programmierstil ist bestimmt nicht so besonders aber hier mal der Code!



```
import java.util.*;
import java.security.*;

public class Firewall2 extends Applet
{
   private String datei="messeges.txt";
   private TextArea ta;

   public void init()
   {
    setLayout(new BorderLayout());
    setBackground(Color.blue);
    
    ta = new TextArea ("", 5, 10, TextArea.SCROLLBARS_BOTH);
    ta.setBackground(Color.green);
    ta.setEditable(true);
    ta.setFont(new Font("Arial", 0, 12));
    ta.setForeground(Color.blue);
    add("Center",ta);

    try
    {
       main();

    }
    catch (Exception e)
    { System.out.println(e);  }
    

    ta.append("\nENDE");

   }
   
   private void main()
   throws IOException, FileNotFoundException, NullPointerException
   {



         BufferedReader in=new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(new FileInputStream(datei)));


            String s=in.readLine();
            if(s==null) { in.close();   }
            
            String a[]=SplittString(s);

            for(int i=0;i<a.length;i++)
            {
               ta.append(a[i]+" ");
            }

   }

   private String[] SplittString(String s)
   throws IOException, FileNotFoundException
   {
      int j=0;
      
      StringTokenizer st=new StringTokenizer(s);

      String a[]=new String[st.countTokens()];
      while (st.hasMoreTokens())
      {
        a[j]=st.nextToken();
        j++;
      }
      return a;
    }

   private boolean search(String feld[])
   throws IOException, FileNotFoundException
   {

      for(int i=0;i<feld.length;i++)
         if(feld[i].matches("DROP.*+"))
            return true;

      return false;
   }
}
```


----------



## Roar (20. Feb 2004)

ja und wo ist das problem? irgendeine datei wurde nicht gefunden.. entweder deine class oder jar datei(en) oder sonst eine datei die das applet benötigt.


----------



## AlArenal (20. Feb 2004)

Was im AplletViewer geht, muss im Browser noch lange nicht funktionieren.

Poste mal den gesamten Stacktrace.


----------



## Roar (20. Feb 2004)

schonmal geguckt ob auch alle dateien im richtigen verzeichnis liegen, und du dich nicht verschrieben hast irgendwo? beim einbinden des applets z.b. ?


----------

